
Spain's iPhone killer actually a rebranded Xiaomi - danirod
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/18/spains_iphone_killer_accused_of_fakery/
======
Grefu
>the Zettaeuropa site now appears to be back up and running without any
comment on the allegations.

>Comunicado oficial ZettaSmartPhone

>Literrally means "official statement"

Yes, lazzy reporting.

As an extremenian myself this make me feel terrible ashamed.

------
ergodic
I have not followed the news but was this really "considered the country's own
answer to the iPhone"?. By whom exactly?

One thing is to say "A Spanish company's iPhone killer is a scam" an another
"Spain's iPhone killer is a scam". I hope racism/cliches did not play a role
here.

------
kikimaru
All these allegations, not a single tear-down? Smells like lazy reporting.

~~~
danirod
One of the links from the article actually provides a photo of a tear-down
[1]. Apparently if you remove the label in the battery slot there is a hidden
logo from Xiaomi.

[1]
[https://www.facua.org/es/images/noticia10806h_2.jpg](https://www.facua.org/es/images/noticia10806h_2.jpg)

